# How to Sell a Car.....



## johnswhite (Jul 21, 2009)

If the time has come to ditch that gas-guzzler, you may desire to sell your car, rather than use it as a trade in. If you already have another vehicle and don't need to purchase yet another, selling your car will help you get rid of an unneeded vehicle, as well as make a little bit of cash. If you've always traded in your old car, or never been involved with selling a car, this can be a problematic question. How do you sell a car? Modern technology has given rise to numerous ways to get rid of that unwanted vehicle. Here are a few tips: Use the Internet  The Internet is a fantastic tool to help you sell a car. Listing your car online will give you access to thousands of interested parties. This has many advantages over simply putting your car by the side of the road, with a "for sale" sign in the windshield.

    * EBay Motors  EBay Motors is a great tool to help you sell that car. You can post your car for auction and receive attention from all over the US and even the world. If you use the reserve option, you can set a price limit that ensures you don't lose money on your vehicle. While you will have to pay a listing fee, as well as a percentage of your profits to EBay, this is still a great way to sell your automobile.

    * Craigslist  Craigslist  is a fantastic resource to sell almost anything. The website receives more than 40 million hits per month, which gives you an enormous range of potential buyers. Simply create an account and list your car for sale. There is no charge; Craigslist is free to use. 

    * Auto Trader  Magazines like Auto Trader have moved online, as well. These give you a great way to sell any vehicle. While you will have to pay a listing fee, you will not have to pay a percentage of your profits as you would if you used EBay. 

Use Your Local Paper - Your local newspaper can be a great way to sell your car, as well. Listing a classified in the paper is usually very cheap and can give you fast results. Many papers have an online edition now that allows you to widen your net of potential buyers, as well.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey johnswhite,

Good info. The internet has definitely changed how we do business. 

I'd add family members and friends.  I can't count how many times I've heard of family members selling vehicles, or trading them in, for cheap when other members of the family would have taking it off their hands for a little more and had a good working car.

Slightly off topic, but do you know how Craigslist supports itself?  Someone has to pay for all that bandwidth and I don't remember seeing any advertisement on the site.

Thx for the info.

T.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Sep 4, 2009)

johnswhite said:


> If the time has come to ditch that gas-guzzler, you may desire to sell your car, rather than use it as a trade in. If you already have another vehicle and don't need to purchase yet another, selling your car will help you get rid of an unneeded vehicle, as well as make a little bit of cash. If you've always traded in your old car, or never been involved with selling a car, this can be a problematic question. How do you sell a car? Modern technology has given rise to numerous ways to get rid of that unwanted vehicle. Here are a few tips: Use the Internet  The Internet is a fantastic tool to help you sell a car. Listing your car online will give you access to thousands of interested parties. This has many advantages over simply putting your car by the side of the road, with a "for sale" sign in the windshield.
> 
> * EBay Motors  EBay Motors is a great tool to help you sell that car. You can post your car for auction and receive attention from all over the US and even the world. If you use the reserve option, you can set a price limit that ensures you don't lose money on your vehicle. While you will have to pay a listing fee, as well as a percentage of your profits to EBay, this is still a great way to sell your automobile.
> 
> ...



That's an informative posts. Internet is one way of marketing your products. Many business owners are using the web for selling their products.


----------

